# Some of the Silly Things that Annoy me are...



## roland (11 January 2010)

- people who park on the side of the road parked facing in the wrong direction (couldn't be bothered to chuck a "U-ey")

- neighbours who have to give 2 hoots on the horn to announce their departure to the remaining occupants (and the rest of the neighbourhood)

- dog owners who are happy to let their pets bark all night long

- people clearing out their facial orifices on the footpath or in shopping center rubbish bins without the aid of a tissue or handkerchief 


There are many more, but would like to hear some other petty annoyances that bug you


----------



## springhill (11 January 2010)

*Re: Some of the Silly Things that Annoy me are..*

Found a new one today! Stupid, senile old codgers that ring talkback radio complaining that the roast chickens at Coles are too small and there is no meat on the drumsticks. Too specific?

P.S. Shorting Wesfarmers tomorrow


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 January 2010)

*Re: Some of the Silly Things that Annoy me are..*

I think you mean people and not only things.

Cowards, bullies and their effects on innocent lives.


----------



## roland (12 January 2010)

*Re: Some of the Silly Things that Annoy me are..*



Wysiwyg said:


> I think you mean people and not only things.
> 
> Cowards, bullies and their effects on innocent lives.




Interpret at will 

Looking for silly things that almost no one else would bother listening to, your annoyance is quite serious and deserves a thread on it's own.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (12 January 2010)

*Re: Some of the Silly Things that Annoy me are..*

....one of the wheels on my chair sticks

...I'm running out of pistachio's

...I need more space above my desk for project work

...one of the cleaners dropped my bottle of vitamins

...the colleague that sits next to me is messy and his cr@p keeps encroaching onto my desk.

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## Sean K (12 January 2010)

*Re: Some of the Silly Things that Annoy me are..*

Snorers on long distance busses and planes.

Crying babies on long distance busses and planes.

Bus terminals and airports.

Getting stuck next to a fat guy on a plane. Who snores.

Plane food.

The lack of service on long distance busses.

Long distance busses that don't put the volume on the video.

Bus drivers in Guatemala and Honduras who must take over cars around blind corners.


----------



## manuelg (12 January 2010)

*Re: Some of the Silly Things that Annoy me are..*



kennas said:


> Bus drivers in Guatemala and Honduras who must take over cars around blind corners.




I'd imagine that's more a**-tightening than annoying.

Main annoyance while living in SA - people who drive slowly in overtaking lane and think breaking 1 law is ok as long as they prevent people from speeding (especially annoying when running late for a flight!)

Although its taken by kennas, fat people on flights also.

Oh, and people who constantly whinge but do nothing to fix their problem


----------



## Calliope (12 January 2010)

Reference by Obama and other referring to the terrorist who attempted to blow up a plane on Xmas day as an "*alleged bomber.*" This clown was caught with his pants on fire.

There is nothing "*alleged*" however about Mary MacKillop's second miracle which is based on  one woman's evidence which is very flimsy indeed. While there is little doubt that she had what the media calls a "miraculous" cure, there is no evidence that if she had by-passed Mary MacKillop and prayed directly to God she would not have had the same result.


----------



## YELNATS (12 January 2010)

roland said:


> - people who park on the side of the road parked facing in the wrong direction (couldn't be bothered to chuck a "U-ey")
> 
> -




In a similar, but much more dangerous vein, people who drive willy-nilly through almost empty carparks not sticking to the approved thoroughfares, thereby nearly cleaning up people who do.


----------



## Julia (12 January 2010)

Things that annoy me?  Some days nothing, other days, everything.


----------



## Happy (12 January 2010)

Calliope said:


> Reference by Obama and other referring to the terrorist who attempted to blow up a plane on Xmas day as an "*alleged bomber.*" This clown was caught with his pants on fire.
> 
> ...





Price of:  'Innocent unless proven guilty'


Suppose when our society breaks down, we will be back to instant lynch type death by hanging, beheading or clubbing to death as practiced in some places now.


----------



## Mofra (12 January 2010)

Slow walkers

Specifically, slow walkers who walk 3-4 abreast with their friends which means you can't get past. A loud "excuse me" sometimes get a jump from them which makes me smile.


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 January 2010)

People who are US dollar bullish for 2010

http://www.brillig.com/debt_clock/


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (12 January 2010)

- People that stuff their faces and giggle and snort about how much they love this food or that food.....then burst into tears and want sympathy when they are huge fat retards. No. Sorry. 

- People that go overseas and rave on about something that we have a better version of here, explore your own damn country before you go overseas. 

- People that don't pull into slow lanes, slow driving is just as bad as speeding. Get out the damn way if you have 384923 cars lined up behind you.

- Cyclists that go 35 abreast on a blind corner over a blind hill and expect to live, then blame the driver when they get run over. 

- when the show you are watching is like a friggin whisper, then they turn the ads up.

- People that manage to be completely silent during those ads, then suddenly remember EVERYTHING that MUST be said during the show.  

Ahhhh, I feel better now


----------



## bonkerrs (12 January 2010)

Here is my list:
- getting older and noticed I'm much more easily annoyed (yes, this annoys me )
- same as OP. Stupid barking dogs next door (both sides), owner doesn't have enough respect for others to shut them the hell up!
- want to trade more so I can go part time at work but not having enough knowledge/balls/money
- did I mention, getting grumpy too easily!!


----------



## derty (12 January 2010)

roland said:


> - people who park on the side of the road parked facing in the wrong direction (couldn't be bothered to chuck a "U-ey")



Guilty 



YELNATS said:


> In a similar, but much more dangerous vein, people who drive willy-nilly through almost empty carparks not sticking to the approved thoroughfares, thereby nearly cleaning up people who do.



Guilty  though I've never nearly cleaned anyone up as the carpark is almost empty you can see other moving vehicles and compensate for their motions.

My driving irks. People who:

give way at roundabouts whether they need to or not.

merge at 30km below the speed limit.

wait to turn right from the centre or left side of the lane.

tailgate.

pull out right in front of you when there is 1km of car free road behind you and proceed to drive at 10km below the limit.

are unobservant and unaccommodating


----------



## Calliope (12 January 2010)

When the sub-titles of a movie blend into the background and you can't read them.


----------



## awg (12 January 2010)

with the OP on unneccesary noise

ummuffled dirt bikes on the road
unmuffled harleys
undermuffled riceboy turbo cars
jacobs brakes and clapped-out trailer suspension on semis

long-term, gargage truck noise..due to the drivers award, they finish the run, then go home.

So method of collection is; rev to limiter, jam on air brakes, slam dunk bin, repeat.

A hybrid electric gargage truck would be a civilised innovation (and safer)


----------



## nunthewiser (12 January 2010)

Telemarketers and telephone surveys.

In fact add the phone to the list also , hate the things.


----------



## Mr J (12 January 2010)

I'm with you there Nun. I won't answer a phone unless I feel like it, and recognise the number. Definitely won't answer during a meal (blows my mind that many do just that). If it's important, they'll leave a message or call back.


----------



## ChilliBlue (12 January 2010)

*Re: Some of the Silly Things that Annoy me are..*



springhill said:


> Found a new one today! Stupid, senile old codgers that ring talkback radio complaining that the roast chickens at Coles are too small and there is no meat on the drumsticks. Too specific?
> 
> P.S. Shorting Wesfarmers tomorrow




Adding heard on talkback today an old man complaining that daylight saving in NSW causes the temperature "to be much hotter....wouldn't happen if we we were using normal time." What the???


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 January 2010)

The common denominator here is that there is no consideration for someone else. Comes from an inherent selfishness in all.

Selflessness is rare.


----------



## nunthewiser (12 January 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> The common denominator here is that there is no consideration for someone else. Comes from an inherent selfishness in all.




Yep .........  

I couldnt give a toss how anyone feels about my aversion to the telephone.

I must be selfish.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 January 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Yep .........
> I must be selfish.



To the contrary, you are not infringing upon another life to their annoyance.


----------



## nunthewiser (12 January 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> To the contrary, you are not infringing upon another life to their annoyance.





Hahahahaha nah m8 i save that for ASF


----------



## prawn_86 (12 January 2010)

People in general. And people running business who dont actually want to save money, what is with that?


----------



## Pager (12 January 2010)

roland said:


> - people who park on the side of the road parked facing in the wrong direction (couldn't be bothered to chuck a "U-ey")
> 
> - neighbours who have to give 2 hoots on the horn to announce their departure to the remaining occupants (and the rest of the neighbourhood)
> 
> ...




You must live in the same street as me and shop at the same shopping center  roland  as i have the horn honkers opposite my house, the barking dog 3 doors down, the silly car parker next to the barking dog house and i shop at Eastwood in Sydney were the elderly Chinese aren't too bothered about having a good hawk and spit in Public


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 January 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> People in general.



 Same here. Inconsiderate, pry into others business, arrogant, stupid, loud, obnoxious, judgmental, abusive, nasty, ignorant, selfish, persistent, false friends, dramatic and holier-than-thou.

And I haven't got anything bad to say about other people.


----------



## Tink (12 January 2010)

Good thread Roland : )



roland said:


> ........
> - neighbours who have to give 2 hoots on the horn to announce their departure to the remaining occupants (and the rest of the neighbourhood)
> ........




Wow that sounds like someone I know  lol



nunthewiser said:


> Telemarketers and telephone surveys.




Yep Nun that tops my list - and door to door salesmen


----------



## Julia (12 January 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Telemarketers and telephone surveys.
> 
> In fact add the phone to the list also , hate the things.



Put yourself on the do not call register, and they won't happen.



Mr J said:


> I'm with you there Nun. I won't answer a phone unless I feel like it, and recognise the number. Definitely won't answer during a meal (blows my mind that many do just that). If it's important, they'll leave a message or call back.



Yep.  I only answer the phone if it's convenient to do so.



Wysiwyg said:


> Same here. Inconsiderate, pry into others business, arrogant, stupid, loud, obnoxious, judgmental, abusive, nasty, ignorant, selfish, persistent, false friends, dramatic and holier-than-thou.



I'm trying to think of anyone I know who'd be categorised as above, and can't.  If this is the type of person you know, maybe consider changing the company you keep.


----------



## Putty7 (12 January 2010)

Most have been covered but God botherers knocking on my door still gets up me, door to door salesmen knocking on my door.........I have stickers in appropriate places for both of these which they chose not to read and get the appropriate response. The door which the stickers are on


----------



## Tink (13 January 2010)

Julia said:


> Put yourself on the do not call register, and they won't happen.




Yep Julia, I did that but I still get them occasionally, not as bad as they used to be thankGod


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 January 2010)

Those who get through the supermarket checkout and then spend forever fumbling around for their wallet / purse, trying multiple cards etc before finally paying for their purchases. Fair enough they might not know the exact amount before it's all been scanned, but it ought to be obvious that some form of payment will be required.

People who use shops as a meeting place, requiring a polite nudge with the trolley so those who just want to do their shopping can get through.

People who are addicted to pointless phone conversations and, worse still, text messages. Nothing worse than going to a party or social function and there's a few just sitting there texting away - stay at home if you're going to be like that...

Anyone who uses unrelated events to promote a political or religious cause. Trying to link a recent earthquake disaster to coal-fired power and driving cars is really stretching the truth as far as knowledge on the subject is concerned. Stick to the facts and don't take advantage of a natural disaster.

Drivers who *THINK* they are good but are in reality a danger to everyone. Lack of experience, failure to expect the unexpected, flawed understanding of physics and inherently unsafe vehicles (for whatever reason) driven in a manner that compounds the danger from these hazards.

People who go out of their way to maximise damage to the environment. Things like deliberately tuning the car so it runs rich and suffocates everyone behind or loading up the combustion heater at home with rubbish and then setting it to slow burn. You don't have to become a tree hugger, just be reasonable.

People who abuse animals in any way.  I wonder how many dogs and other animals were left outside during the recent heatwave without water? Do not get a dog, cat, bird, mouse, fish, rabbit, guinea pig or anything else if you are not going to look after it properly. Dogs especially require attention 365 days a year - THINK before you get one.


----------



## Julia (13 January 2010)

Smurf1976 said:


> reason) driven in a manner that compounds the danger from these hazards.
> People who abuse animals in any way.  I wonder how many dogs and other animals were left outside during the recent heatwave without water? Do not get a dog, cat, bird, mouse, fish, rabbit, guinea pig or anything else if you are not going to look after it properly. Dogs especially require attention 365 days a year - THINK before you get one.



Ah, thank you, Smurf, for raising my most passionate hate, i.e. those people who get animals and then fail to care for them.  Met a bloke on the beach yesterday with a 12 week old Lab puppy he was taking for "a really long walk" because they're away at work all day.  Now, puppies of that age of any large breed should absolutely not have any long walks until they are at least six months, and even then only about 2 x 20 mins per day, to protect their developing bones.

Puppies should not be left alone all day.  They need company and to be fed three times a day, have their water topped up (they paddle in it and spill it).

Then there are the idiots who get a dog to be a 'guard dog' and never socialise it, walk it, and often leave it tied up.

Grrr!


----------



## Onceblue (13 January 2010)

.....having to resist the temptation to suggest that youngsters invest in their independance and not expect their parents to subsidise their investment/savings/trading plan.


----------



## Putty7 (14 January 2010)

Julia said:


> Ah, thank you, Smurf, for raising my most passionate hate, i.e. those people who get animals and then fail to care for them.  Met a bloke on the beach yesterday with a 12 week old Lab puppy he was taking for "a really long walk" because they're away at work all day.  Now, puppies of that age of any large breed should absolutely not have any long walks until they are at least six months, and even then only about 2 x 20 mins per day, to protect their developing bones.
> 
> Puppies should not be left alone all day.  They need company and to be fed three times a day, have their water topped up (they paddle in it and spill it).
> 
> ...




Some people just shouldn't be allowed to have pets, I know a few....


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (14 January 2010)

oo I got another one.

...the 15 year old kid that road his bike across the lane of traffic I was in; on a busy road (80 zone); one handed; whilst speaking into his mobile phone; wearing no helmet....

..who then gave me the finger when I managed to stop my car from turning him into jam.

*shakes cane in air* stupid young people.

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## Mr J (14 January 2010)

Onceblue said:


> .....having to resist the temptation to suggest that youngsters invest in their independance and not expect their parents to subsidise their investment/savings/trading plan.




And you'd be right to do so, considering that it is their business, not yours :.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (14 January 2010)

Onceblue said:


> .....having to resist the temptation to suggest that youngsters invest in their independance and not expect their parents to subsidise their investment/savings/trading plan.






Mr J said:


> And you'd be right to do so, considering that it is their business, not yours :.




...unless they're _his_ kids and it's his partner who wishes him to resist the temptation...

My father was very clear from the age of about 15, that if we hadn't achieved independance by 21, we would be "encouraged". He wasn't subtle about it either, it only takes one occassion where your Dad c@ck-blocks you by walking into your room at 2am "to see what the noise is" and then proceeds to sit on the end of the bed and relate an embarrassing story of how I hurt my *ahem* when I was 17 and asks my date if everything is "working alright down there?". 

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## DocK (14 January 2010)

Drivers that scream up behind you and proceed to sit right on your tail despite the fact that there's a long line of cars in front of you and you couldn't go any faster if you wanted to.

Drivers that scream up to the end of a merging lane and then slam on the brakes

Lack of punctuality - if I've arranged an appointment or a meeting and I'm on time - why can't you be?  My time is worth something too! (accidents/emergencies excepted of course)

Public signs and advertisements misspelt, or grammatically incorrect.

Kids that stand in front of the fridge with the door wide open saying "where's the ....?" while making no attempt to actually move anything and have a "girl look".

Family that somehow expect that "Mum" will know where everyone's belongings are at all times and will ensure everyone is on time for all scheduled events whether she's been made aware of them or not - my brain cells are diminishing - which leads me to....

Aging.  Very annoyed by slowing metabolism, failing eyesight etc, etc.  Better than the alternative though - I guess eventually I'll die and that'll really #### me off.


----------



## roland (14 January 2010)

Easy Peel and Reseal packages that are never easy to peel and never reseal.

Child Proof Caps that only the young ones seems to be able to open.

Mucking around with familiar products - new recipe/formula that ruins a trusted friend

Packaging changes making it next to impossible to find it on the SuperMarket shelves


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (14 January 2010)

roland said:


> Mucking around with familiar products - new recipe/formula that ruins a trusted friend




I hesitate to post this due to Godwin's law but...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-GNilv65Ew&feature=related


----------



## roland (14 January 2010)

Getting to the Post Office only to find the queue is 20 deep. Thinking you have to get in somewhere you jump in on the rear, only to find that once you have been served there is no one behind you.

Picking the shortest queue at the SuperMarket only to yield the slowest check-out chick known to mankind.


----------



## YELNATS (14 January 2010)

roland said:


> Easy Peel and Reseal packages that are never easy to peel and never reseal.




Newspapers delivered wrapped in protective "glad-wrap", when you can't find a loose end to undo them, resulting in you ripping off multiple bits of plastic which you have to clean up from the floor. 

Someone should make a fortune by inventing an easier way of undoing the newspaper. Frustrating.


----------



## Putty7 (14 January 2010)

roland said:


> Getting to the Post Office only to find the queue is 20 deep. Thinking you have to get in somewhere you jump in on the rear, only to find that once you have been served there is no one behind you.
> 
> Picking the shortest queue at the SuperMarket only to yield the slowest check-out chick known to mankind.





lol the Telstra shop in Mandurah sounds like your post office, you have to time your entry but it's always got lines and for years they have said they are going to get more staff.


----------



## nunthewiser (14 January 2010)

People that walk there dogs without leads in a public place where there are kids   ..............

Now you may think your dog is an angel BUT when an ugly uncontrolled mutt comes bolting towards my kids at the beach or at the park because YOU dont have it on a leash and the dog wont listen , do not take offense when an angry father steps up with his size 12,s to boot the mongrel in the head if it comes any closer .

Not into animal abuse , i own dogs . BUT i control mine in public places so why cant you ........

Quite funny actually seeing the looks on the owners face when i tell there angel dog to pizzorf


----------



## danago (14 January 2010)

Seems like the traffic is a major source of stress and frustration  

I hate it when people leave used plates and cups around the house and in the sink without washing them. It really isn't too hard to clean them, but if for some reason it is too big of a task, they can at least go in the dishwasher...

I also hate it when people "tlk lyk dis in txt msgs" or when people make no attempt at all to check their spelling or add punctuation to their writing. Im not totally against using abberviations to shorten an informal article, but some people take it way too far.


----------



## roland (14 January 2010)

Finding an olive with a pip in it, in a jar of pitted olives

Forgetting to shake the tomato sauce bottle before inverting over your eggs in the morning


----------



## DocK (14 January 2010)

danago said:


> I hate it when people leave used plates and cups around the house and in the sink without washing them. It really isn't too hard to clean them, but if for some reason it is too big of a task, they can at least go in the dishwasher...




Or when they carry their plates from the table after tea, only to leave them on the bench above the dishwasher, instead of putting them in it.  

I'm also annoyed by people who use foul language loudly in public places.  I prefer not to have to listen to F### this and that while paying my fuel bill or shopping for groceries.  Especially when I have my kids with me - I like to pretend they don't know the word.


----------



## Buddy (14 January 2010)

That damned heavy duty shrink plastic packaging, that you have to use an angle grinder to get off the item.

In fact, ALL packaging. Who are the morons that invent this stuff?


----------



## Julia (14 January 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> People that walk there dogs without leads in a public place where there are kids   ..............
> 
> Now you may think your dog is an angel BUT when an ugly uncontrolled mutt comes bolting towards my kids at the beach or at the park because YOU dont have it on a leash and the dog wont listen , do not take offense when an angry father steps up with his size 12,s to boot the mongrel in the head if it comes any closer .




Absolutely agree.  I had my puppy at the beach for the first time recently and a large, mostly pitbull thing came roaring up at us.  I yelled at the owner to call it back.  Predictably, he said "he won't hurt you", whereupon the thing jumped, growling, on my 13 week old puppy.  I yelled at it and kicked it, and finally the owner called it back.   The sort of people who own dogs like this are usually the sort that don't train them and take some perverse pride in having an aggressive dog.


----------



## Putty7 (14 January 2010)

Julia said:


> Absolutely agree.  I had my puppy at the beach for the first time recently and a large, mostly pitbull thing came roaring up at us.  I yelled at the owner to call it back.  Predictably, he said "he won't hurt you", whereupon the thing jumped, growling, on my 13 week old puppy.  I yelled at it and kicked it, and finally the owner called it back.   The sort of people who own dogs like this are usually the sort that don't train them and take some perverse pride in having an aggressive dog.




There's a few words you could call them Julia but without offending the righteous "dropkicks" should suffice.


----------



## nioka (14 January 2010)

roland said:


> Forgetting to shake the tomato sauce bottle before inverting over your eggs in the morning




I get annoyed when I go to a lot of trouble to cook something tasty and someone smothers the taste with tomato sauce.

Sauce on eggs ????????????????????????????????


----------



## nunthewiser (14 January 2010)

nioka said:


> I get annoyed when I go to a lot of trouble to cook something tasty and someone smothers the taste with tomato sauce.
> 
> :





AMEN!


----------



## Buckfont (14 January 2010)

.... smokers, and having been one and now clean for 10 years, there is always hope for the ones that still do. Good luck to all those N/Y resolutions!


----------



## Buddy (14 January 2010)

OK, now youse all got me going.......

Mens toilets, when the dirty mongrels leave the seat down with a nice drip of pee on it. Why can't they at least use the urinal?


----------



## nunthewiser (14 January 2010)

Reformed smokers that want to push there ideals on me


----------



## Calliope (14 January 2010)

Having to line up behind scratchie and lotto addicts to buy a newspaper at a newsagent.

They are not newsagents any more. They are gambling joints.


----------



## akkopower (14 January 2010)

old codgers that have nothing better to do than whinge abt stupid s*** on stock market forums.

people that go to the effort of whingeing abt car horns being tooted twice. 

people that whinge abt abt crying babies on long distance travel.


----------



## nunthewiser (14 January 2010)

akkopower said:


> old codgers that have nothing better to do than whinge abt stupid s*** on stock market forums.
> 
> .






Hypocrisy at its finest


----------



## akkopower (14 January 2010)

hey buddy i dont classify as an old codger....... yet


----------



## nunthewiser (14 January 2010)

Might want to read the title of this thread then re-read your previous post 

Hence my post .

Nothing to do with being old.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (14 January 2010)

akkopower said:


> old codgers that have nothing better to do than whinge abt stupid s*** on stock market forums.




Oh I've got better things to do I just can't be @rsed

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## explod (14 January 2010)

Yep, for a few years now a few of us silly old codgers were warning that one day the markets would turn to s..t, we knew the rough fundamentals because of the experience of our parents through the great depression.  My two Grandfarthers had a lot to say as well.   Notice a number of posters who used to try and take the mickey out of the gloom and doomers have suddenly become gloom and doomers themselves.    Particularly of late on the "servere market correction" thread.

agree with a lot of the above and could not be bothered anymore either.   

The younguns eat the hands that feeds um; and so the world continues (IMHO) down the sewer. 

But being a cup half fuller though, cheers to all        explod


----------



## Buckfont (14 January 2010)

I know Nunthe, its not for me to say one way or the other, took me thirty years to stop and I`m glad I did. I just want to pass on the message that all our addictions can be tempered.But I`m not going to stop having a beer.


----------



## springhill (14 January 2010)

Justin Langer commentating on the cricket on the ABC


----------



## Putty7 (14 January 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Reformed smokers that want to push there ideals on me




Right up there with idiot door knockers pushing there beliefs on you


----------



## Judd (14 January 2010)

.. home owners who enter into a variable rate mortgage and then whinge about the rate going up.

.. individuals who believe that miracles can happen.

.. supermarket managers who decide to re-stock the shelves at the peak traffic time.  All those flaming darn boxes and crates chocking up the aisles does not make for happy customers, boss.


----------



## sam76 (14 January 2010)

ASF's policy on 100 Characters.

sometimes you can say what you need in one sentance.


----------



## Judd (14 January 2010)

sam76 said:


> ASF's policy on 100 Characters.
> 
> sometimes you can say what you need in one sentance.




Bullocks.


----------



## sam76 (14 January 2010)

Judd said:


> Bullocks.




what's my comment got to do with Bovines, Champ?


----------



## wayneL (14 January 2010)

danago said:


> I also hate it when people "tlk lyk dis in txt msgs" or when people make no attempt at all to check their spelling or add punctuation to their writing. Im not totally against using abberviations to shorten an informal article, but some people take it way too far.






akkopower said:


> old codgers that have nothing better to do than whinge *abt* stupid s*** on stock market forums.
> 
> people that go to the effort of whingeing *abt* car horns being tooted twice.
> 
> people that whinge *abt abt* crying babies on long distance travel.


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 January 2010)

sam76 said:


> ASF's policy on 100 Characters.
> 
> sometimes you can say what you need in one sentence.



What this basic requirement does is discourage ramping comments such as ... "QBE running today, toot toot, all aboard." 

The posters who wish to contribute constructive comment on stock issues will find 100 characters no obstacle at all in an effort to get their message across. Certainly has reduced the number of posts along the lines of the above example.


----------



## sam76 (14 January 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> What this basic requirement does is discourage ramping comments such as ... "QBE running today, toot toot, all aboard."
> 
> The posters who wish to contribute constructive comment on stock issues will find 100 characters no obstacle at all in an effort to get their message across. Certainly has reduced the number of posts along the lines of the above example.




I know why it's there.

That's why I said the second part of my post.

rampers aren't limited to under 100 letters either ya know, lol


----------



## Julia (14 January 2010)

akkopower said:


> old codgers that have nothing better to do than whinge abt stupid s*** on stock market forums.
> 
> people that go to the effort of whingeing abt car horns being tooted twice.
> 
> people that whinge abt abt crying babies on long distance travel.



As you are a new member, I will politely explain to you that on this forum it is not obligatory or compulsory to make a post in a thread in which you have no interest.

The title of the thread makes it perfectly clear that it's for those of us who want to express irritation over something.

Before your post, it's been mostly fun plus some serious gripes.

Your post, however, especially with its disrespect to other members,  has just elevated my personal irritation level about 20%.


----------



## saiter (14 January 2010)

On some websites, advertisements come rushing out of the side of the screen and envelope the text that you're reading. A good example of this is the ninemsn.com.au website (after logging out of hotmail). This website now has "commercial breaks" as well! :angry: 
Way to ruin the Internet.


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 January 2010)

akkopower said:


> old codgers that have nothing better to do than whinge abt stupid s*** on stock market forums.
> 
> people that go to the effort of whingeing abt car horns being tooted twice.
> 
> people that whinge abt abt crying babies on long distance travel.



What's with all this "abt" stuff? The only "abt" I'm aware of is a steam train on the west coast of Tasmania. 
http://www.westcoastwildernessrailway.com.au/


----------



## bellenuit (14 January 2010)

I don't know if these would be called silly things, but they do annoy me.

Foxtel ..... when you first ring technical support they automatically reboot your set top box (screwing up any recording you may be making at the time) and ask you to call back if it hasn't solved the problem. All this before you have even got to a human to explain what the problem is in the first place. If you call back within a certain time frame (24 hours I think), it will put you through to a human, otherwise it does the same again.

Telstra Bigpond ..... when you ring technical support it puts you on to a voice response computer that gets you to go through a particular diagnostic procedure. At the very end it just offers one option: "press 1 if this has solved your problem". This gets repeated over and over. If you haven't smashed your phone against a wall due to the frustration of there being no option to say the problem isn't solved, you will find after about 3 minutes it says something like: "well I assume that the problem hasn't been fixed, let me put you through to someone who can help"

And on a similar vein, surveys with multiple choice questions that omit glaringly obvious responses.


----------



## springhill (14 January 2010)

Listening to interviews ad nauseum where Julia Gillard is introduced as 'acting PM' because our scumbag 'real PM' is never in the country.

I"ll add to that Peter Garrett being called Minister for the Environment.....

Ooops did i turn this into another Labor bashing thread? My bad!


----------



## ChilliBlue (15 January 2010)

Judd said:


> .. home owners who enter into a variable rate mortgage and then whinge about the rate going up.




And those nomebuyers who fixed at 9% interest and locked themselves in for 3+ years and now are complaining about their break out fees


----------



## Tink (15 January 2010)

akkopower said:


> old codgers that have nothing better to do than whinge abt stupid s*** on stock market forums.
> 
> people that go to the effort of whingeing abt car horns being tooted twice.
> 
> people that whinge abt abt crying babies on long distance travel.




Akkopower, if you said that being sarcastic, I would have laughed at it. Just as Nun said, you are whinging about yourself in the first line, old or not.

I toot two horns and couldnt care less if people are whingeing about it. Free speech is good : )

I have found this thread mostly funny, though some serious ones.


----------



## Timmy (15 January 2010)

My pen rolling off the desk.
Reaching for my pen that has rolled off the desk and hitting my head on the desk.

Putting an important, often time-critical, note on a Post-It Note stuck to some prominent point only to find important note on floor some time later, well after critical time, having failed to stay stuck.

Leaving the house on Christmas Day to drive to extended family 'do', getting up the street and realising the presents are still in the house.
Getting back to the house and realising the keys to the house are inside the house.
Having broken into the house, and family having had last-minutes wees etc., leaving the house to drive to extended family 'do', getting up the street and realising the presents are in the house... still.

Ants treating my wheelie bin as the local "drive-thru" (that's how it is spelled, OK?)

All undies in the wash.


----------



## Logique (15 January 2010)

akkopower said:


> old codgers that have nothing better to do than whinge abt stupid s*** on stock market forums.
> 
> people that go to the effort of whingeing abt car horns being tooted twice.
> 
> people that whinge abt abt crying babies on long distance travel.



Trust you'll keep us updated on subjects we're allowed to post about akkopower. Sorry if we've interrupted you at those tremendously productive activities amongst the younger folks - texting, twittering, facebooking and such. There's certainly nothing better to do than any of those.


----------



## sam76 (15 January 2010)

Timmy said:


> My pen rolling off the desk.
> Reaching for my pen that has rolled off the desk and hitting my head on the desk.
> 
> Putting an important, often time-critical, note on a Post-It Note stuck to some prominent point only to find important note on floor some time later, well after critical time, having failed to stay stuck.
> ...




hahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahaa!!!

some classics in there!


----------



## DocK (15 January 2010)

Being woken at 4am by phone call from security alarm monitoring company due to sensor going off in factory, having to interrupt husband's tuneful snoring to request him sweetly and politely to investigate the matter with all due haste, only to be told upon conquering hero's noisy return that a bloody gecko was dancing on a sensor.  Managing to get back to sleep a good 20mins before time to get up again.....

Yawn....


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 January 2010)

bellenuit said:


> And on a similar vein, surveys with multiple choice questions that omit glaringly obvious responses.



That is done very intentionally so as to produce a certain result. 

Just like how TV ratings survey equipment is placed in homes _after_ a selection process to determine that viewing habits suit the desired outcome. It sounds credible but the whole process is stacked in favour of a pre-determined outcome.


----------



## bellenuit (15 January 2010)

The guy who gives the traffic update on ABC's NewsRadio who day after day just after 7am EDT says "The traffic is flowing smoothly in Perth at the commencement of peak hour", even though that is just after 4 am here.

Fox News' "Fair but balanced" slogan.

Kevin Rudd's smile.

Paul Keating everything.

John Howard speaking on a sombre occasion.

The Pope talking.

The Dalai Lama trying to be witty.

People who say when someone recovers from a serious illness that God didn't want him or her to die, but don't seem to question why God gave the person the affliction in the first place if that is the case.

People who use the word "miraculous" to describe an event that is statistically probable.

SBS using the term "The World Game" to describe soccer. I always get the feeling that it is meant as a put down of the AFL from the general attitude of the people involved with that program, as in we are the world game and you are just a puny Australian game. As if mass popularity was a criterion for how good a game is. It would be like referring to pop music as "The World Music" and people who like anything else are to frowned upon. (BTW - I do like soccer and watch it frequently. I just don't like those who make it out to be the be all and end all of games). 

Use of the word "courageous", "brave" or worst of all "heroic" in relation to sports people playing a game.

The foreboding or dirge like background music to some documentaries that is intentionally played to manipulate your opinion.

The Australian newspaper still being a broadsheet. Orphan single pages in The Australian. 

The pretentious ads for luxury items in The Weekend Magazine

Cafes that don't have the AFR for reading.

Western Australians who think that serving the public is a by-product of retail stores giving employment to workers, rather than employment being a by-product of retail stores serving the public. In other words, retail trading hours should be based on what is best to serve the public not what is best to serve those who work in that industry.

TV ads where the presenter is looking directly at the camera (in other words talking directly to you) and makes statements that he/she cannot possibly know whether true or not. Such as "Your biggest investment is your home...".

The Sham Wow guy.

Unskilled drivers who delay everybody for several minutes as they try to reverse in to perpendicular parking bays in car parks when they could go forward in to the bay in a fraction of the time.

Not being sure whether it is better to use "in to" or "into" in the previous item.

Sitting at home on Friday afternoons waiting for a serviceman to arrive who still hasn't turned up.


----------



## awg (15 January 2010)

high attrition rate for household appliances such as washing machines

amount of time spent on computer software

having an attempt made to manipulate me by that silly blue planet film


----------



## wayneL (15 January 2010)

bellenuit said:


> Cafes that don't have the AFR for reading.



Cafes that close right when I would skin someone alive for a caffeine fix.


----------



## kgee (15 January 2010)

# people who use loudspeaker on phones
# buy 2 get 1 free
# woman in shopping centres, I know you might have being discriminated against in the past, but does that mean I have to make way for all of you's now?
# ACA and Today Tonight
# electronic equipment - computers, ipod, xbox, where you buy them then have to buy numerous add on's to get them going like you want


ps. can someone start a thread on the things we are grateful for?
#libaries
#cheap airfares


----------



## Julia (15 January 2010)

bellenuit said:


> Kevin Rudd's smile.



Kevin Rudd's everything.



> Paul Keating everything.



Actually can't help liking Keating and his acerbic remarks about most people.
He has a wit which is sorely lacking in today's politicians.




> The Pope talking.



The Pope doing anything.


> The Dalai Lama trying to be witty.



Yep, why does he have to giggle like a 10 year old?



> People who say when someone recovers from a serious illness that God didn't want him or her to die, but don't seem to question why God gave the person the affliction in the first place if that is the case.



Or when the person dies, then that's God's Will.  
And there is a reason for it.
And "God never sends us anything we can't handle".




> People who use the word "miraculous" to describe an event that is statistically probable.



Or any other form of hyperbole.



> Use of the word "courageous", "brave" or worst of all "heroic" in relation to sports people playing a game.



Yep, a total abuse of perfectly good adjectives.



> The foreboding or dirge like background music to some documentaries that is intentionally played to manipulate your opinion.



I've never thought about this, but you're right.



> The Australian newspaper still being a broadsheet. Orphan single pages in The Australian.



It's a compromise I'm happy to accept.  The "Courier Mail" used to be readable until it reduced its size.  Now it's just like any other tabloid rubbish.



> Western Australians who think that serving the public is a by-product of retail stores giving employment to workers, rather than employment being a by-product of retail stores serving the public. In other words, retail trading hours should be based on what is best to serve the public not what is best to serve those who work in that industry.



This is a national phenomenon, absolutely not confined to the West.



> TV ads where the presenter is looking directly at the camera (in other words talking directly to you) and makes statements that he/she cannot possibly know whether true or not. Such as "Your biggest investment is your home...".



Ah, but I bet this just sucks in a huge number of people who will actually feel they are being personally addressed.



> Sitting at home on Friday afternoons waiting for a serviceman to arrive who still hasn't turned up.



Don't accept this.  I find that if I say very politely "I have to be out at some stage this afternoon, but if you give me a time when you will be here, I will arrange my afternoon accordingly."  Always works for me.




kgee said:


> ps. can someone start a thread on the things we are grateful for?
> #libaries
> #cheap airfares



Great idea, kgee.  Will wait for you to do this.


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 January 2010)

Julia said:


> This is a national phenomenon, absolutely not confined to the West.



There's one big difference in WA though. In any state, it's possible that you might have service issues in the store. But WA has something unique - they don't let you in the store in the first place! Look at the opening hours for just about any store in WA, even national chains, and you'll find they are shut far more often than they are actually open.


----------



## Logique (16 January 2010)

bellenuit said:


> The foreboding or dirge like background music to some documentaries that is intentionally played to manipulate your opinion.



Very perceptive - 'Al Gore music' - chapter and verse in climate change docos - viewer is meant to be manipulated to a feeling of dread.


----------



## Purple XS2 (16 January 2010)

Modern television interviewing formula: instead of a framing interviewee in a head-and-shoulders shot, they now invariably place gormless nodding heads in the immediate background.

Do pollies now recruit a cabal of nodders to accompany them, I wonder ?

Grotesque ...


----------



## Julia (16 January 2010)

Purple XS2 said:


> Modern television interviewing formula: instead of a framing interviewee in a head-and-shoulders shot, they now invariably place gormless nodding heads in the immediate background.
> 
> Do pollies now recruit a cabal of nodders to accompany them, I wonder ?
> 
> Grotesque ...



I'd assumed these people were some sort of bodyguards:  haven't noticed them doing the nodding thing during interviews.
Certainly there is much nodding behind whoever is speaking in parliament.


----------



## YELNATS (16 January 2010)

bellenuit said:


> The guy who gives the traffic update on ABC's NewsRadio who day after day just after 7am EDT says "The traffic is flowing smoothly in Perth at the commencement of peak hour", even though that is just after 4 am here.




And the ABC 702 Sydney traffic reporters who incessantly refer to an "earlier accident".

eg. The trafiic is still heavy in the area after an "earlier accident".

How can an "accident" be anything else but "earlier"?

Superfluous use of an adjective.

Geez!!


----------



## jklucas (19 January 2010)

People who leave supermarket trolleys in the middle of the aisles. Grrrr.


----------



## roland (26 January 2011)

Television programming that doesn't take into account public holidays


----------



## Bill M (26 January 2011)

Doing 110 kph on the F3 and coming up to 80 kph roadwork signs only to find no one in sight and no roadworks going on anywhere.


----------



## Julia (26 January 2011)

I think this has been mentioned on an older thread but it drives me nuts just about every day.

People who have no idea how to use roundabouts.

They sit there for minutes on end while traffic on the other side of the roundabout travels in the opposite direction, parallel to them.  Fergawdsale, it's clear they are not completing the circuit of the roundabout and therefore requiring you to give way to them.  They are irrelevant to you.  Just ***** move on!!

Ditto at traffic lights.  We have been sitting at a red light.  We know it's about to change to green.  Why on earth does everyone in the line just start to think about it only when the car ahead has moved about 100 metres, only then realising they need to engage gear and get going?  So annoying when you miss the phase entirely simply because the cars ahead have been doing anything other than watching for the light to change.


----------



## Market Depth (26 January 2011)

The world is is being taken over by "PASSWORDS". I'll need one to take a piss shortly


----------



## Market Depth (26 January 2011)

Trying to get the plastic off a new CD or DVD


----------



## bellenuit (26 January 2011)

Julia said:


> People who have no idea how to use roundabouts.




One of my pet hates too, Julia. Also, in addition to what you said, when they stop at the roundabout when there is no traffic on the roundabout. The roundabout sign is a "Yield Right of Way" sign, not a "Stop" sign, so why stop when nothing is coming.


----------



## bellenuit (2 July 2020)

Government agencies and corporations that insist on naming their websites "My.xxxxx". So you have mygov. au as a portal to many government services. Here in WA the Water Authority is mywater.com.au.

The problem is that when you have these website names on a list, as for instance for many password managers, they do not appear where you expect to find them. If I want to find the Water Authority website, I would expect it under W not under M. 

I have no idea what they think sticking a "my" in front of their website name achieves.


----------



## SirRumpole (2 July 2020)

bellenuit said:


> Government agencies and corporations that insist on naming their websites "My.xxxxx". So you have mygov. au as a portal to many government services. Here in WA the Water Authority is mywater.com.au.
> 
> The problem is that when you have these website names on a list, as for instance for many password managers, they do not appear where you expect to find them. If I want to find the Water Authority website, I would expect it under W not under M.
> 
> I have no idea what they think sticking a "my" in front of their website name achieves.




MyAussiestockforums.com.au ?


----------



## cynic (2 July 2020)

bellenuit said:


> Government agencies and corporations that insist on naming their websites "My.xxxxx". So you have mygov. au as a portal to many government services. Here in WA the Water Authority is mywater.com.au.
> 
> The problem is that when you have these website names on a list, as for instance for many password managers, they do not appear where you expect to find them. If I want to find the Water Authority website, I would expect it under W not under M.
> 
> I have no idea what they think sticking a "my" in front of their website name achieves.



That's not the only annoying thing about it!

It seems to have been designed to entrance the user, by conferring an illusion of personal ownership, power and control (i.e. this is "my xyz" therefore it belongs to me!).

They were possibly inspired by Apple's clever marketing ploy( i.e. sticking an "i" at the front of their device labels/names, thereby creating a subliminal appeal to the ego).


----------

